# Memberships & Payments



## DomLangowski

Hi All, a few members have asked how much the forum costs to run and manage and where the money from subscriptions and donations will be going.

As promised here is a brief breakdown of what costs have been so far per year, these are not exact figures as they change with the exchange rates

Forum Hosting package - £40 Average per year

_If the forum continues to grow we will need the next package up which is £60 Average per year._

Forum domain dame - £15 Average per year

Advertising - £10 Average per year

Thanks


----------

